# Crocodiles in QLD



## alexbee (Jan 4, 2016)

Hey guys

I cant seem to find much information on it but ive been told we arent allowed to keep crocodiles in QLD.. yet all these other states can.. we have wild crocs in qld so i really cant understand this


----------



## westernrocky (Jan 4, 2016)

l believe you can have them on a some different types of licences up to (keep them) 120 cm then they must be handed over to a Registered Croc farm. WR


----------



## alexbee (Jan 4, 2016)

Yeah i couldnt raise an animal then give it to a farm to be made into a wallet


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 4, 2016)

It's to stop potentially large and dangerous animals being released into suburbia by irresponsible people when they become too big and expensive to keep. If you're not prepared to hand it over when it becomes a liability, what do you intend to do when it grows to 4-5m, is three or four times your weight, is very dangerous to you, other people and pets, and costs thousands to heat through the year. I admit that they're beautiful animals and I'd like the idea of having one or two myself (I live on 100 acres), but very few people have the resources to look after them properly once they reach the 1m mark. Even Freshies are a handful when confined. NSW and WA don't allow them to be kept as pets.

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 4, 2016)

You keep them in a moat Jamie. My question is that why would you need heating in QLD. Crocodiles are good at adapting to environments so I don't see why you couldn't keep one outside when large. They are also excellent at scaring thieves and pesky relatives away.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Jan 5, 2016)

Haha, sorry to hijack thread but recently my moat broke and my crocs escaped, I have tried putting a dead pig with lots of flour on lounge room floor but to no avail , and looked under fridge motor , any advice?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 5, 2016)

I've always found that they like warm, semi-aquatic spots. Leave the shower or bath on all night, you'll find them. Maybe you didn't build your moat deep enough


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 5, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> You keep them in a moat Jamie. My question is that why would you need heating in QLD. Crocodiles are good at adapting to environments so I don't see why you couldn't keep one outside when large. They are also excellent at scaring thieves and pesky relatives away.



Of course it depends where you are in Queensland. If you're in southern Qld, you'll need to have a body of water kept at a suitable temperature through the cooler months. Crocodiles are not like Alligators, which can be kept outdoors and will overwinter quite well in cooler (but not cold) climates, as they do at the Australian Reptile Park. Because water is a better conductor, and is more thermally stable, the croc/s will just spend the coldest parts of the winter in water. They are kept outside in Perth Zoo because they have naturally warm artesian water constantly flowing into their pools. They are not as adaptable as you suggest. You still haven't said what you'll do with a 5m, 400kg crocodile when you need to physically handle it or transport it... and this moat thing - does it surround your house? Do you live in a castle? 

Jamie


----------



## Wokka (Jan 5, 2016)

pythoninfinite said:


> and this moat thing - does it surround your house? Do you live in a castle?
> 
> Jamie


Maybe he meant Moet and he has drunk it!


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 5, 2016)

Ha! Or maybe Alexbee intends to keep it in Moet? Might be a way to keep it docile ! Maybe it's name could be Bubbles !

Jamie


----------



## cement (Jan 5, 2016)

Moet in the moat! good way to attract women!!
Computer games have a lot to answer for, Lol!

Eric was a prime example. Power system failure, pneumonia from the chill. Who would like to go in and take his temperature....and give him these antibiotics.... anyone?


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 5, 2016)

LOL. I thought their adaptability was a bit of an exaggeration, but global warming will probably change that :?. [MENTION=4778]cement[/MENTION] the mother in-law could do it 

- - - Updated - - -

I wish I lived in a castle. Imagine how much room for herps I would have, and being the King of it I could have as many as I like !


----------



## butters (Jan 5, 2016)

You don't have to give them to a croc farm but you aren't able to use them with the public once they exceed 1.2m. A demonstrator permit allows the keeping of crocs but if you can't use it with the public it's not of much use to a demonstrator. The demand for 1.2m crocs is pretty small so most are traded for hatchlings with farms.

Without supplemental heating crocs do poorly in SEQ but there is a historical report from around 1905 of one living for a number of years in the Logan river area. It was eventually shot and was believed to be an animal reported to have escaped years earlier. We occasionally get supposed sightings south of the Mary river but most I have seen appear to be hoaxes. There was one from the Bremer river about 10 years ago and to me the photos appeared to be one of those floating pond decorations. Both of these reports (1905, 2005) and others can be found online for those interested.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Jan 6, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> LOL. I thought their adaptability was a bit of an exaggeration, but global warming will probably change that :?. @cement the mother in-law could do it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I wish I lived in a castle. Imagine how much room for herps I would have, and being the King of it I could have as many as I like !



King of the Castle eh? Are you married?

Water temperature is much more important than air temps for crocs - during the cooler times, even in the tropics, they spend a lot of time in water.

J


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 6, 2016)

Nah mate, not even close. If I was I'd be an early starter lol

Some interesting stuff there @butters. I'd like to see what happens when global warming changes all this and the crocs move down south. Scary stuff :shock:


----------

